# European Touareg 10 Spoke Wheels...by Räderwerks



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks*





















_Modified by [email protected] at 12:10 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

Very nice looking wheel.


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

Yo playboy...whats the deal??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*

CHILLN


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

pics added


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

What size are those in the pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (DCC)*

20x9 in the pictures


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

I love these wheels... if you need a test vehicle... I'm your man!!!


----------



## khaug (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

Un-HUNH! Cool! Look great, IMHO. The first 20" wheel I've seen that doesn't look pimp!
Are they cast, forged or what? Weight per wheel? Offset? Warranty?
How 'bout tires for these bad boyz?

_Modified by khaug at 11:50 PM 7-17-2007_

_Modified by khaug at 11:51 PM 7-17-2007_


_Modified by khaug at 11:56 PM 7-17-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (khaug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *khaug* »_Un-HUNH! Cool! Look great, IMHO. The first 20" wheel I've seen that doesn't look pimp!
Are they cast, forged or what? Weight per wheel? Offset? Warranty?
How 'bout tires for these bad boyz?



Cast one piece
35LBS
60mm
1 year finish lifetime structural
We can do any tire you want.


----------



## Grafico (Nov 14, 2005)

They would look great in 22's!!


----------



## Steve Talley (Sep 25, 2006)

Any chance they'll ever come out in a 17?


----------



## Steve Talley (Sep 25, 2006)

Nevermind. I found a couple on your site that I like even better.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (Grafico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafico* »_They would look great in 22's!!

They would but we wont have them... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Tourage (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

These look just like the ones on the 2006+ 3.6L Passat sports package.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Whats the stock width and offset on a V10 18" wheels...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (DCC)*

8" et52


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (DCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCC* »_Whats the stock width and offset on a V10 18" wheels...

8J x 18 ET57
HTH


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_8" et52

Guess again


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

sorry


----------



## R32_Beast (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Those would look great in a passat lug pattern and 20's, HINT HINT.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (R32_Beast)*

sorry...wont happen


----------



## nwavant (Jun 19, 2004)

22's need to happen!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (nwavant)*

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

bump


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

Russ,
Do you need a "display" vehicle to showcase these wheels? I could help you out in a set of 18's!!!!


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Cast one piece
35LBS
60mm
1 year finish lifetime structural
We can do any tire you want. 

What's the weight on the 18" stock V10 wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

bumpage


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

So, I guess that's a "no" on my offer????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TREGinginCO)*

I wish I could but too many sponsor cars out there right now.
RUSS


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I wish I could but too many sponsor cars out there right now.
RUSS

Oh yea, that old line!!!


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
Oh yea, that old line!!!









Hey...get in line!! I already offered Russ the use of my Touareg, A4, and TT. We can shoot a whole damn catalog in a few hours!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*

lol..wa dup playa


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*

bumpage


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

anyone rolling on these yet ?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (corradodonato)*

nope http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

Russ,
My offer still stands!!!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Russ,
My offer still stands!!!








Not like he will take them offroad and get them dirty or anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Not like he will take them offroad and get them dirty or anything.









Oh yes I would. And.. there are pix to prove it. They just need to get posted.

I really like these wheels though.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TREGinginCO)*

Ha! I'm holding back on posting until you pay my ransom!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Ha! I'm holding back on posting until you pay my ransom!

Cough Syrup or decongestant?


----------



## mike225tt (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TREGinginCO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
20x9 are tasty!


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (mike225tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike225tt* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
20x9 are tasty!

x2 !!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*


----------



## MZ2006Toureg (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Russ I'm looking for 22"X10 for my Touareg do you have something simular in 2 peice polished lip


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (MZ2006Toureg)*

How bout these ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

My offer still stands... I'll pimp your wheels!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TREGinginCO)*

Which offer was that ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

a V10 owner in CO just picked up a set....he will be posting soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

Okay... whatever... Just tryin' to help a guy out!!!


----------



## shimspace (Oct 12, 2007)

Buying these wheels for my V8 air suspensions, but live in Boston and have a ski house in Vermont. Any thoughts as to which size wheel (19's or 20's) to buy with regard to A) City potholes, and B) Snow?
I know what tire I'm buying: Michelain LP something or other. All seasons. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (shimspace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shimspace* »_Buying these wheels for my V8 air suspensions, but live in Boston and have a ski house in Vermont. Any thoughts as to which size wheel (19's or 20's) to buy with regard to A) City potholes, and B) Snow?
I know what tire I'm buying: Michelain LP something or other. All seasons. Thanks!

You will be fine with 20s. OEM 20s are 275/40/20 which is PLENTY of tire to protect from bumps etc.
I run 285/30/20 on my AUDI and i drive over everything !! Its like having a truck.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (TighTT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spidy512 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks ([email protected])*

need pics.....
badly...
josh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 20x9 10 Spoke wheels....by Raderwerks (spidy512)*


----------



## nwavant (Jun 19, 2004)

nice!


----------



## spidy512 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (nwavant)*

oooOOOOOooooooo
nice.
j


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (spidy512)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (spidy512)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (spidy512)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

